# Lee's Summit, MO, ID #A044714, 6 mo old male GSD - scheduled to be PTS Friday 9/17



## BarksAlot (Jul 4, 2010)

Today, we received an email about this beautiful pup. The shelter has scheduled him to be pts this Friday, 9/17. 

Excerpt from the letter, contact information for the shelter and his picture is below. 

Dear Friends of the Animals -

We have a plea for rescue help for this darling Black German Shepherd currently in the Lee's Summit, Missouri animal control shelter. He is scheduled to die this coming friday (September 17th) if rescue is not found for him.


If there is any way at all you can make room in your heart and in your home or rescue for this cutie pie boy FRIEND, please contact the shelter immediately at:
Lee's Summit, Missouri Animal Control Shelter
(816) 969-1640
Ask for "Vicki"
6-Month Old Male Black German Shepherd Male Puppy = ID #A044714


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Prob would be at shelter door first thing in morning if close to us ! :wub: He is darling & what a great age !!!!!! :wub:


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning!!! 
Wonder if he can he be transported?


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I just called about this little guy and MOGS will be picking him up if he is not adopted out


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

that is about an hour from me. Im glad MOGS will be helping out. He is gorgeous!


----------

